# What Race are You?



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

Just curious.
Race: White
Nationality: American, British, German


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 6, 2016)

Today I learned German is a race.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 6, 2016)

my nationality is syrian but i guess thats considered white lol


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2016)

Human


----------



## Javocado (Apr 6, 2016)

My race is 150cc


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2016)

i'm white.
my nationality is swedish.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

100% dominican

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> My race is 150cc



gg, buddy, gg


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2016)

White.
German/British if we want to be exact, but I'm pretty sure that all falls under the white label.
Or if we want to be really specific, I'm 1/16 Cherokee. Don't think that counts though. 

I'm white and live in America.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 6, 2016)

half white half asian


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 6, 2016)

White. 
My nationality is English.


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a super sand!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

Black/white.


----------



## Hai (Apr 6, 2016)

hariolari said:


> Today I learned German is a race.



I highly doubt that. 
Why do you think it is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm white.
My nationality is German.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm purple

My nationality is Dratiish


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm Arab
I guess Americans consider Middle Easterns terrorists white


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Apr 6, 2016)

British white.


----------



## jiny (Apr 6, 2016)

mexican


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2016)

White.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 6, 2016)

3/8 Asian and 5/8 European white (is that a thing?)


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyway as for my race:

I'm Zeph


----------



## sock (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white. 

And a sock.


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

human


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

sock said:


> I'm white.
> 
> And a sock.



a crusty sock i bet, XDDD


----------



## tae (Apr 6, 2016)

white.
i'm mostly German.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 6, 2016)

Very white, very european.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2016)

White. My nationality is Scottish.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a beautiful brown boy


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 6, 2016)

Hispanic, shout out to all my fellow Hondurans!

(I live in the us and have never been there but i have fam there so)


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2016)

i am blue
because I'm suffocating
permanently
D:


----------



## riummi (Apr 6, 2016)

Asian


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2016)

Chinese (cambodian????asian???)


----------



## Brackets (Apr 6, 2016)

white british


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2016)

Black 
My heritage is Italian and my English is horrible.


----------



## ams (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm about as white as a person can be. Like spf 50 white.


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm considered to be white I guess. I'm actually from the Middle East which is actually in Asia, but for some reason we are considered white when most of us are actually really tan.


----------



## demoness (Apr 6, 2016)

[COLOR="#ff066"]i'm white from the US but like don't know a thing about my heritage because everyone old besides the two grandparents on mom's side and grandfather on dad's is dead

most i know there's some kinda irish heritage for sure because at some point in american history dad's side immigrated here, but far enough back they don't really have much connection to irish culture for at least two or three generations, so yeah.[/COLOR]


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2016)

Monkeyd99 said:


> I'm considered to be white I guess. I'm actually from the Middle East which is actually in Asia, but for some reason we are considered white when most of us are actually really tan.



Middle Easterns are usually considered brown though


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2016)

White (British)
I rly want to do an ancestory thing and learn if I have heritage from any other countries


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white


----------



## radical6 (Apr 6, 2016)

im vietnamese


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been filled with racism yet.

My skin color looks something like this:







I'm 100% all natural organic white trash.

Edit: Actually never mind, I'm part redneck too.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2016)

white as a toilet


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> white as a toilet



Now that I think about it, an ebony toilet would make more sense. You can't see the s*** stains as easily on it.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been filled with racism yet.



Why would you be surprised

Unless you're just trying to start ****


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 6, 2016)

white sadly


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why would you be surprised
> 
> Unless you're just trying to start ****



Because it's the internet and people post racist stuff all of the time on the internet. And yes, I'm trying to start s***. I wrote about it on my previous post on this thread.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 6, 2016)

Generic white trash


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Because it's the internet and people post racist stuff all of the time on the internet. And yes, I'm trying to start s***. I wrote about it on my previous post on this thread.



Pretty sure no one on TBT would quote someone and go "lol you're ____? ew" but mmk


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 6, 2016)

Javocado said:


> My race is 150cc



Oh really? Mine's 200cc.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white, but I tan like crazy.  I look puerto rican in the summer.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> Pretty sure no one on TBT would quote someone and go "lol you're ____? ew" but mmk



Maybe Cory would.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Maybe Cory would.



No he wouldn't


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white/caucasian

also mostly a british/scottish/irish/welsh mutt combination with a little french and german, and also a lot of czech


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 6, 2016)

White.
Nationality is German/Polish 
 and a lot more lmao


----------



## piichinu (Apr 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Maybe Cory would.



i think youd be more likely to do something like that, but disguising it in a donald trump joke


----------



## wassop (Apr 6, 2016)

white - mexican , spanish , and irish as far as i know


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white. That's about it.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm white. My backgrounds are German and British.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm chinese. ^^


----------



## Damniel (Apr 6, 2016)

Ecuadorian/Italian 

Mainly Hispanic.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 6, 2016)

Race: White
Nationality: American


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm Asian American


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2016)

White
Mexican


----------



## f11 (Apr 6, 2016)

*sorry.*

3/4 nigerian, 1/4 Filipino


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> n*gger 3/4 nigerian, 1/4 Filipino



why


----------



## kxku (Apr 6, 2016)

hispanic ;j


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> *n*gger* 3/4 nigerian, 1/4 Filipino



 what was the point of putting that??
Anyways im Black


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 6, 2016)

White Brit.​


Helloxcutiee said:


> Black/white.


Oh, that reminds me of that Outnumbered episode where a white woman and black man were about to have a baby and Ben was asking if it would be stripy like a zebra and all sorts of stuff like that!  XD

Here's Ben - I've noticed that adding images increases my odds of getting upvotes:


----------



## f11 (Apr 6, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> why


sorry, a lot of people call me that in relation to my race, and I was trying to convey that in my post.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 6, 2016)

Im fat


----------



## Princess (Apr 6, 2016)

brown af :~)


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> sorry, a lot of people call me that in relation to my race, and I was trying to convey that in my post.




convey what


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2016)

Princess said:


> brown af :~)



Pretty much me
Though I was born in Canada, most of my family originated in India. After my family moved to Canada is when many of my first cousins and I were born.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm Asian.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm Chinese


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2016)

Nationality is Polish/German.

I'm white but this literally comes as a surprise to nobody.


----------



## Vickie (Apr 6, 2016)

♥_ i'm asian c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2016)

terrorist white


----------



## Cascade (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm Asian.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 7, 2016)

i'm a potato


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 3/8 Asian and 5/8 European white (is that a thing?)



It is a thing in Canada.


What Race am I well I'm Hispanic(Half Mexican,Half Spanish).


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 7, 2016)

i'm a CHING CHONG asian


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 7, 2016)

White. Pale, pasty, glow in the dark, "omg is that a tshirt or your stomach?" white. 

My family comes from Italy, but I'm just plain ol' Americana. And the whitest thing you will ever see. Summer is a scary time for me....


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm Asian and my nationality is Vietnamese-American


----------



## Sig (Apr 8, 2016)

white


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2016)

Daytona 500.



Spoiler



this doubles as a joke and a real answer. fancy that.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 8, 2016)

White
Scottish+German
my dad's family moved to the Americas from Scotland, and my mom's from Germany lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Human I assume lol otherwise something must be really wrong.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 8, 2016)

Human. But I sometimes play a gnome in D&D.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 8, 2016)

Gorg.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys!

This is just a reminder to please refrain from using racial slurs of any kind, even if you're just being satirical in stating your own race.  Doing this still technically violates our rules and guidelines regarding such things and is still pretty offensive to some people, even if it's meant to be lighthearted.  Please keep this in mind when posting.

Thanks.


----------



## Soniaa (Apr 8, 2016)

half-Dominican c;


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2016)

White. 

I'm half-English and half-Scottish.


----------



## seliph (Apr 8, 2016)

We are all one race, the human race uwu xx


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> We are all one race, the human race uwu xx



I'm a cyborg tho


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> We are all one race, the human race uwu xx


If only this world could understand that.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> We are all one race, the human race uwu xx



It's not what's on the inside that matters, it's what's on the outside that counts.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 8, 2016)

i'm pretty white

for a fly guy


----------

